# HULL CLEANING



## AlbatrossDivers.com (Aug 25, 2009)

<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Hey Boat Owners,<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">My name is Matt Rohland and I have started a Diving Service/Hull Cleaning Company. My Company is fully licensed and Insured up to 1 million dollars. <?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Company Name: Albatross Divers LLC<o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">I am a Certified Commercial Diverwith over 6 years diving experience as a Hull Cleaner/Gulf Oilfield Diver.<o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Along with my cousin Jake Rohland, with 1 year Hull Cleaning/Diving Experience.<o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">We deliver a full inspection report on every cleaning (Paint Condition, Zinc Conditions, entanglements, damage to any parts under the water, missing hardware, etc). This will allow us to manage your hulls condition, watch for electrolysis, stray electrical currents and assures quality control.<o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">With Our combined experience, work ethic and attention to detail, we can proudly say that ALBATROSS DIVERS LLC is:<o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">"PROTECTING YOUR FLOATING INVESTMENT"<o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">We offer Rate Incentives for the Pensacola Fishing Forum Members, Yacht Brokers, Managements, Clubs and Fleets.<o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Private Owner: $2.00 a linear foot<o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Rate Incentive: $1.50 a linear foot<o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Contact Us 24/7 from Orange Beach, AL to Destin, FL<o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">(850) 696-2828<o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white">Please visit us online at <SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'; COLOR: #244061; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; mso-themecolor: accent1; mso-themeshade: 128">www.AlbatrossDivers.com for detailed information about the dangers a boat hull faces and ways to prevent them.<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>Thank You,


----------

